
Should you cache? Should you use memcached? Should you just shard mysql more? - nickb
http://dormando.livejournal.com/496639.html
======
icco
I really liked this article. In my mind the general thought was. If you don't
think about what you are doing when designing your application, you will run
into problems. No matter what you do, you will run into problems. So be
prepared to adapt to change or "go bust out the failboat and get-a-rowin'.
You're screwed."

------
swombat
Summary: memcached is not a magic bullet.

Well, if you believed it was, I guess this article is useful.

~~~
dhotson
Not all of this stuff is obvious to everyone.. For example, I don't really
know much about SQL optimisation, when people say things like 'Joins are bad,
de-normalisation is good' I kind of just nod my head without really
understanding exactly why.

I think this article helps straighten out what might be a few myths about
memcached, which is helpful for scalability noobs like myself. :)

